# Intouch 10 anbindung zu PLCSIM



## andi_bar (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan keine SPS zur Verfügung, trotzdem hätte gerne eine E/A-Kopplung zwischen Runtime und Steuerung. Als E/A-Server nutze ich den DASSIDirect 1.5 von Wonderware. Leider scheint es damit nur zu funktionieren, wenn man eine SPS benutzt. Kennt vielleicht Jemand eine Möglichkeit eine E/A-Verbindung zwischen PLCSIM und Intouch einzurichten?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus und allen schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben welches PLCSim mit Netzwerkanbindung ausstattet. Das Programm muss auf dem Rechner gestartet werden auf dem PLCSim läuft.

Kann ich dir gerne (auch mit Quellcode) zumailen.

Es kann auch jede andere Visualisierung damit über Ethernet mit PLCSim simuliert werden. Getestet hab ich es bis jetzt mit InTouch, WinCC und WinCCflexible.

Gruß


----------



## Waelder (22 Dezember 2008)

@thomas
welchen itouch treiber benutzt du dazu ?

ähmm und wärs möglich das progrämmchen auch mal zu bekommen ? 
Ich hat bis dato nur den doofen rs5000 simu mit dem rslinx


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> @thomas
> welchen itouch treiber benutzt du dazu ?
> 
> ähmm und wärs möglich das progrämmchen auch mal zu bekommen ?
> Ich hat bis dato nur den doofen rs5000 simu mit dem rslinx



Hi,
bei InTouch an eine S7 über TCP/IP den DASSIDirect 1.5. von Wonderware.

Einzige Einschränkung bei der PLCSim Anbindung ist aber dass nur Merker und Datenbausteine gelesen werden können. Das liegt aber an der beschränkten OCX-Schnittstelle zu PLCSim.

Gruß


----------



## Negotio (30 Januar 2009)

*Weitere Alternative*

MHJ-Software (www.mhj-software.com/de) bietet das Programm WinPLC Engine. Vielleicht löst das Programm dein Problem. Ich habe die Frewae Version mit dem KOP/FUP-Editor ausprobiert und das klappt ganz gut. Allerdings ist die Freeware-Verion auf 1KB Speicher begrenzt, so dass du für den Produktivbetrieb wohl eine Vollversion kaufen müßtest.


----------



## th69xx (3 Februar 2009)

*PLCSIM Netzwerkanbindung*



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben welches PLCSim mit Netzwerkanbindung ausstattet. Das Programm muss auf dem Rechner gestartet werden auf dem PLCSim läuft.
> 
> Kann ich dir gerne (auch mit Quellcode) zumailen.
> ...




Servus Thomas,

wenn sich PLCSim mit diesem Zusatzprogramm tatsächlich wie eine Steuerung mit TCP/IP Anbindung verhält, dann wäre ich ebenfalls sehr interessiert.
Ich möchte den Simulator in Verbindung mit Zenon (Copa-Data) benutzen, was bisher nur mit einer realen SPS möglich ist. Zenon enthält (u.a.) einen Treiber, der das S7-Protokoll über eine Standard-Netzwerkkarte (TCP/IP) "spricht".

Arbeitest du mit PLCSim V5.4? Diese Version gab mir Hoffnung, dass eine Kopplung mit beliebigen Visualisierungssystemen ohne weiteres möglich ist, weil neue Verbindungswege (z.B. Ethernet-Kopplung, RFC1006) implementiert wurden (zusätzlich zur virtuellen MPI-Schnittstelle). Scheinbar nutzt aber auch WinCC nur die PLCSim-OCX-Schnittstelle (Kopplung funktioniert nur mit Systemparametereinstellung "PLCSim RFC1006" bei der Ethernetverbindung) über einen speziellen Treiber.

Auch im Zenon-Forum wird diese Kopplungsmöglichkeit gesucht - die derzeitige Lösung arbeitet umständlich für einzelne Werte über VBA (anzapfen der OCX-Schnittstelle) aber einen angepassten Treiber ähnlich WinCC gibt es scheinbar noch nicht.

Nur noch für mein Verständnis: Macht dein Programm aus der OCX-Schnittstelle einen TCP/IP-Teilnehmer?


Vielen Dank im Voraus.
(anderer) Thomas


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habs vielleicht doch in dem falschen Forum vorgestellt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25102

Du kannst dir das gesamte Projekt bei Sourceforge mit Quellcode runterladen.

Wie du schon vermutest hast nutze ich das OCX für die Anbindung an PLCSim.
Allerdings brauchst du auf jeden Fall Version 5.4.

Alles weitere würde ich sagen im anderen Thread.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## th69xx (3 Februar 2009)

ich habe erst nach meinem Beitrag von
*NetToPLCSim*


gelesen. Ich werde das Programm sobald wie möglich mit Zenon testen und meine Erfahrungen dokumentieren.
Alle meine Fragen sind damit schon beantwortet.


----------

